# Ordner Programme (32+64bit) verschieben



## Crota (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem neuen Rechner eine SSD von 64 GB drin, die allerdings irgendwie schon fast voll ist.. warum auch immer...

Nun habe ich eine Frage... gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Ordner Programme zu verschieben per Tool? So das ich alles an installierter Software auslagern kann auf eine andere Platte?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Greetz


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2011)

Mit etwas Google lässt sich finden:
Start-->Ausführen-->Regedit-->Suchen-->programfilesdir-->doppelklick-->(Beispiel) "D:/Meine Programme".

Ausprobiert habe ich das aber nicht und werde ich auch nicht da ich mein OS nicht neu installieren will wenn es schief geht. 
Falls es nicht klappt, bleibt dir sowieso nichts anderes übrig, also das OS neu zu installieren und die Programme gleich auf einer anderen Platte zu installieren. Der Sinn einer SSD ist dann aber verloren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Denstalliere die Platzfresser und pack sie auf eine HDD, dann gibts auch keine Probleme.
Keine Ahnung, wie du die 64GB voll bekommen hast.


----------



## Crota (7. Juli 2011)

Nunja, wie ich die bis auf 10 gig vollbekommen habe frage ich mich auch.. ist an sich gar nicht die welt was ich da installiert habe... vieles ist schon auf einer andere platte.. nur browser. email-proggi, und sowas ist auf der ssd....

ich suche auch immer noch den platzfresser, finde aber leider beim besten willen nichts


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2011)

Der Platzfresser ist Windows selbst.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mit etwas Google lässt sich finden:
> Start-->Ausführen-->Regedit-->Suchen-->programfilesdir-->doppelklick-->(Beispiel) "D:/Meine Programme".
> 
> Ausprobiert habe ich das aber nicht und werde ich auch nicht da ich mein OS nicht neu installieren will wenn es schief geht.
> Falls es nicht klappt, bleibt dir sowieso nichts anderes übrig, also das OS neu zu installieren und die Programme gleich auf einer anderen Platte zu installieren. Der Sinn einer SSD ist dann aber verloren.


 Dass habe ich mal gemacht, um die Programme auf eine andere Partition zu verlagern, danach konnte man aber keine *.exe mehr starten 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dass habe ich mal gemacht, um die Programme auf eine andere Partition zu verlagern, danach konnte man aber keine *.exe mehr starten


 
Ja wie gesagt, habs nur bei Tante Google gefunden. Windows 7 ist da wohl etwas zickiger.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, habs nur bei Tante Google gefunden. Windows 7 ist da wohl etwas zickiger.


 Und deswegen würde ich es lassen und bei den Installationen die Pfade manuell eintragen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2011)

Die Programmordner "Program Files" und Program Files (x86)" lassen sich schon auf eine andere Partition bringen. 
Ich hab's mal ausprobiert. Rübergeschoben und ungefähr 7000 Pfadeintrage in der Registry angepasst - und das waren die, an die man einfach rankommt. Dann gibt es noch die Einträge, für die man einzeln von Hand die Rechte ändern muss, bevor man da was ändern darf. Hat man alles angepassst und es es funktioniert anscheinend, gibt es immer noch Programme, die Pfade fest verdrahtet haben und trotzdem ihren Kram nach C:\ schicken.
Kommt man auf die glorreiche Idee, Windows und Programme auszutricksen, in dem man die c:\Program Files zumindest als Ordbereintrag einfach lässt, wo sie sind  - eben auf c: - und statt dessen Mountpoints oder Junktions von anderen Partitionen darauf verweisen lässt: Das klappt solange, bis ein Windowsupdate oder ein Programm bei der Installation merken, dass da irgendwelche Ordner doch auf anderen Platten liegen anstatt auf c: - dann gibt es entweder Fehlermeldungen oder auch nicht - manche Programme lassen sich kommentarlos nicht installieren oder wenn doch, laufen einfach nicht.
Also vergiss den Unsinn und räum die Kiste lieber auf. Ich habe 45 GB für Windows abgestellt und die Hälfte davon noch frei - geht also. Wenn das auf einer SSD wäre, reichte der Platz noch flockig für ein paar ausgesuchte Programme.


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juli 2011)

Ohne in die Registry einzugreifen (was ja immer ein gewisses Risiko mit sich bringt), wäre das einfachste, deine Programme nach und nach zu deinstallieren und auf die andere Festplatte neu zu installieren! Die Benutzereinstellungen lassen sich zu 99% sichern!
So hab ich es gemacht. Das einzige, was auf meiner SSD neben Win7 noch läuft, sind meine am häufig genutzten Programme (Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice, Gimp, Dreamweaver CS5 und Visual Studio C++ 2008. Das wars.

Weils so schnell voll ist: Überprüfe mal
Papierkorb
Browsercache
Auslagerungsdatei
Eigene Dateien (vor allem den Download-Ordner!)


----------



## Crota (18. Juli 2011)

das war es  die auslagerungsdatei !

nun sind 16 GB mehr frei auf der SSD  *jubel*

danke euch


----------



## Sight (18. Juli 2011)

wollte jetzt kein neues Thema starten... weil ich eine moeglichkeit suche, wie man den downloads ordner von C auf D verschieben kann?! kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## milesdavis (18. Juli 2011)

Sight schrieb:


> wollte jetzt kein neues Thema starten... weil ich eine moeglichkeit suche, wie man den downloads ordner von C auf D verschieben kann?! kann mir da jemand helfen?


 
Die einfachere Frage ist: Wer schreibt denn was in den Download-Ordner? Bei mir ist das zum Beispiel Firefox. 
Da wäre die einfachste Lösung, im FF-Menü den Standard-Ordner für Downloads zu ändern! Da greifst du nicht ins System ein, musst nicht in der Registry rumfummeln usw. Und vor allem lässt es sich auch genauso einfach wieder rückgängig machen!


Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## Crota (19. Juli 2011)

kann ich milesdavis nur zustimmen
du kannst doch auch wenn du willst bei jedem Download den du machst, manuell auswählen wohin er speichern soll...

das sollte ja dann soweit passen


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juli 2011)

Es geht aber auch systemweit ohne Gefummel in der Registry - ganz offiziell über die Eigenschaften des Windows-Downloads-Ordners.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sight (22. Juli 2011)

thx octo, ein freund von mir hatte das bei mir irgendwie gemacht, auch ziemlich schnell. Nur wusste ich jetzt nicht mehr ganz genau wie das ging.


----------

